# October 2011 CA & WA SE3 Exam Studying



## kevo_55 (Feb 15, 2011)

This topic is to ask questions about the 2011 CA/WA SE3 exams. You can talk about reference material or exam topics.

Please don't talk about what was on last year’s exams or anything of the like. We at engineer boards take exam subversion very seriously and the NCEES or appropriate state board will be contacted if you violate any of the exam rules. For more information on an unlucky fellow who was caught posting exam questions in the past, please see this thread: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3424


----------



## epitome1170 (Jun 2, 2011)

Any one else taking the SE III this October?

This is my first (and only) shot at it, but I have passed the SEI and SEII on my first try so how hard can it be, right?


----------



## McEngr (Jun 2, 2011)

epitome1170 said:


> Any one else taking the SE III this October?
> This is my first (and only) shot at it, but I have passed the SEI and SEII on my first try so how hard can it be, right?


Well, at least you have confidence. Better to be over-prepared.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 3, 2011)

Epitome,

Heed McEngr's warning. Granted, I took CA's version but these exams are quite hard.

What type of review material do you have so far?


----------



## epitome1170 (Jun 3, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> Epitome,
> Heed McEngr's warning. Granted, I took CA's version but these exams are quite hard.
> 
> What type of review material do you have so far?


The "how hard can it be?" was definitely sarcasm.

My plan for review is to use the SEAW review course and plan materials accompanied with college text books, college problems, and then a workbook for the California SE III.

Then, in October (a few weeks before) I will take the NCEES SE (new one) practice exam.

This studying thing is new to me. I never had to study in school and barely cracked a book for the SEI &amp; II.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 3, 2011)

epitome1170 said:


> The "how hard can it be?" was definitely sarcasm.
> My plan for review is to use the SEAW review course and plan materials accompanied with college text books, college problems, and then a workbook for the California SE III.
> 
> Then, in October (a few weeks before) I will take the NCEES SE (new one) practice exam.
> ...


Is this more sarcasm?


----------



## McEngr (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't study for the SE II either, but the SE III is on another level. The thing that will help the most is if you design multi-story structures with a dash of a few bridges on a regular basis.

epitome, if you can easily answer my P-delta question from ASCE 7 section 12.8.7 and distinguishing the difference between the stability coefficient there and the difference from the equation in AISC 341 commentary C3, then you won't have issues with steel. In other words... prove it!


----------



## epitome1170 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> epitome1170 said:
> 
> 
> > The "how hard can it be?" was definitely sarcasm.
> ...



No that part is not sarcasm... I guess I am just one of those apparently hated people that don't normally have to study (so my wife says anyway).


----------



## epitome1170 (Jun 3, 2011)

McEngr said:


> I didn't study for the SE II either, but the SE III is on another level. The thing that will help the most is if you design multi-story structures with a dash of a few bridges on a regular basis.
> epitome, if you can easily answer my P-delta question from ASCE 7 section 12.8.7 and distinguishing the difference between the stability coefficient there and the difference from the equation in AISC 341 commentary C3, then you won't have issues with steel. In other words... prove it!


I don't touch bridges anymore... I started my career with them, but it's not my "cup of tea". So I switched to buildings and never looked back.

I will look into that section and give you my interpretation (that is all codes are anyway, right) when I take a lunch.

And I am not too worried about the analysis, the thing that worries me is the detailing of high seismic connections as that is not something I do on an every day basis since we do most of our work in low seismic areas (A, B &amp; C) and the highest I have ever done is seismic design category E. Am I in over my head?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been meaning to put up my list of books for the CA SE exam that I had personally used for a while now. I'll post them hopefully this weekend.

I wouldn't worry about not doing the seismic work on a regular basis. If I can pass the test than anyone can. Of course just like me you have to give up your life for 6 months and study non-stop.

Doing as many problems as you can is key.


----------



## epitome1170 (Jun 3, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> I have been meaning to put up my list of books for the CA SE exam that I had personally used for a while now. I'll post them hopefully this weekend.
> I wouldn't worry about not doing the seismic work on a regular basis. If I can pass the test than anyone can. Of course just like me you have to give up your life for 6 months and study non-stop.
> 
> Doing as many problems as you can is key.


That list of books would be very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, here is the list of books that I used while taking the October 2010 CA SE exam. (CA's SEIII).

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Core codes:*

2007 CBC

AISC 13th Edition

AISC Seismic Design Manual

ACI 318-05

ACI 530-05

2005 NDS

ASCE 7-05

ASCE 41-06

*Other useful study aids*

SEAOC Seismic Design Examples (Volumes 1, 2, &amp; 3)

Design of Wood Structures: ASD (by: Breyer, &amp; others) (note: this book is to the 2001 NDS)

SEAW Structural Review Class notes

Seismic &amp; Wind Forces, 3rd Edition (Williams)

SERM, 4th Edition

Structural Engineering PE License Review Problems &amp; Solutions 6th ED (Williams)

Principles of Foundation Engineering, 4th Ed (Das)

Seismic Detailing of Concrete Buildings, 2nd Ed (Fanella)

Reinforced Mansonry Engineering Handbook, 6th ED (Amrhein, Porter)

SEAOC Blue Book Seismic Design Recommendations: September 2009 Compilation

Sample problems from the CA Board (Link)

------------------------------------------------------------------

The core codes that I had used were the ones required for the exam that I was taking. If someone is taking the CA SE exam (the CA SE3) in October 2011, I believe most everything is to the 2010 CBC.

Also, these books I just found helpful to me. This by no means is the end all, be all, must have list of books.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## JUDE (Jun 25, 2011)

hI KEVO 55!

i just got my PE Civil and am planning to take my SE by next year, do you think this is good move coz now my experience is more on construction, not so much in structural engineering? am still deciding if I need to pursue. my expertise is more on project management but am keen to do structural works with actual in the future.

if you could give me your honest advice. let's say from zero, i completed my BSCE 20 years ago, how long would it take to prepare?

thanks



kevo_55 said:


> Ok, here is the list of books that I used while taking the October 2010 CA SE exam. (CA's SEIII).------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Core codes:*
> 
> ...


----------

